# Help! Chick with bloody stool?



## KrysMarie

Yesterday morning while I was cleaning my chicks cage I noticed my barred rock chick (2 weeks) had a bloody stool. Later that night I took her out to try to examine more stool and she had another with a tiny amount of red. Otherwise her other stool is normal. She is eating and playing as normal. I have4 chicks from 2 weeks to about 4 weeks old. The others are normal.






is this cocci? Should I be concerned?


----------



## robin416

I would begin treatment, for all of them, for cocci. Use Corrid if it's readily available.


----------



## KrysMarie

My local feed store has it for cattle. Is it all the same?


----------



## seminole wind

Yes it is. Just a lower amount


----------



## KrysMarie

Okay, does anyone know the measurements?


----------



## KrysMarie

I have the 9.6 solution and 4 chicks


----------



## robin416

9.5 cc's per gallon of water.


----------



## KrysMarie

Thank you guys so much! I gave the virus, and now I wait.


----------



## KrysMarie

Corid* I meant corid.


----------



## dawg53

You can give the corid/water mixture to all your chicks, it wont hurt them. Provide the mixture for 7 days and make it fresh daily.
If the concerned chick doesnt drink the treated water, you can use an eyedropper or syringe without needle and put a few drops on the side of her beak to drink. You'll have to do this frequently in order for it to be effective until the chick can drink on its own.

I might add that it might be shed intestinal lining that you're seeing. It is normal on occasion, but can be a precursor to cocci infection.


----------



## chickenlover11668

What is the deal woth barred rock chicks. Yours has bloody stools and mines wings dont work!!!


----------



## MikeA_15

Lots of feed store employees lead new owners of chicks to believe 16 weeks of medicated feed will prevent Coccidiosis. That is not true. Birds are developing immunity from day one until they die. The first 9 months of a chicken's life is the period of development. Enteritis can be caused by bacteria, protozoa, intestinal worms, and rough handling. Damaged/scarred intestinal lining leads to a future of poor nutritional absorption during the digestive process, and ultimately a bird with a poor immune system. Shipping stress is hard on chicks enough as it is, so they need some help from the start.

Coccidiosis is an overabundance of Coccidia protozoa which multiplies in the intestinal tract of an animal. When I hatch/buy chicks, I use a vitamin/electrolyte supplement and Probios dispersible in water the first two weeks of life, and periodically as long as the bird lives. I do not use medicated feed. To prevent the overabundance of Coccidia, I've found that using a *preventative dosage* of Corid (Amprolium) in the drinking water for 5 days, every 3 weeks starting at 2-3 weeks of age prevents symptoms and death from Coccidiosis. I use a 20% powder at *.*25 teaspoons per gallon, making a fresh solution each morning. If you are using the 9.6% Corid liquid, .50 teaspoons is used. I continue this regiment until birds are 7-9 months old.

After birds are enjoying the outside, and likely eating vectors of every sort that scurry around, I deworm them at around 16-20 weeks of age, and only with a mild dewormer such as Albendazole or Fenbendazole. I don't recommend other dewormers like Wormal tabs on immature birds. I pay attention to them as days go by to insure they remain healthy. I have done things this way for a long time and have seen a big difference from birds I raised in the past.


----------



## KrysMarie

Thank you, I'm learning so much from everyone here. I'll be sure to start there wormer once they are out in the yard. So far they are doing wonderfully. The only thing I'm noticing that I'm a little unsure of is their poop is watery with normal solid droppings.


----------



## KrysMarie

Their* 

If anyone has any input on watery drippings it would be awesome to hear from you.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Sometimes their poo is watery if they drink a lot or you give watery snacks lije watermelon. Unless they are acting sick it's probably ok .


----------



## chickenqueen

Chicken poop varies from solid to watery to foamy to somewhere in between.In the mornings the adults have cecal poop(yes,the different types of poops have names)which is soft brown poop.As long as they are eating,drinking and active I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## junebugs

One of our pullets has been having strange morning poops as well. More orange than bloody and kind of stringy. She is eating like a champ.


----------



## junebugs

. Any idea on what this is? This picture is a close up.


----------



## seminole wind

Looks kind of normal. Got to see what others say.


----------



## junebugs

How often do they shed intestinal lining? I'm glad to hear that you think this looks normal!


----------



## dawg53

junebugs said:


> How often do they shed intestinal lining? I'm glad to hear that you think this looks normal!


It's normal on occasion for a bird to shed intestinal lining. If it's happening frequently, it could a precursor to cocci infection or caused by worms. 
From the looks of it, consider getting her started on Corid for 5 days.


----------



## junebugs

It all cleared up on its own. I suspect it was intestinal shedding.


----------



## MikeA_15

I often forget to mention the importance of supplementing nutrients for poultry. Lots of folks new to raising chickens either don't know or have been given some goofy and complex supplementation recommendations. Many poultry water supplements have too much sodium or sugar. I mostly use Dawes supplements these days since they have a good profile of vitamins/minerals. Vitamins such as Vitamin A is needed to maintain the structure and
function of epithelial, mucous and glandular tissues.​​It is essential for healthy eyes, sustained growth and reproduction. When livestock and poultry are recovering from worm infestation, Vitamin A aids in the recovery by promoting the healing of damaged intestinal tissue.​
Vitamin A is particularly beneficial assisting in the recovery from coccidiosis and CRD.​ Symptoms and conditions of Vitamin A deficiency:​* Xerophthalmia​* (advance stages of night blindness,cloudiness and dry condition of the cornea and​
conjunctiva)​* Nervous disorders​* (Poor coordination, paralysis and severe spasms)​*
*
 *Lameness *(Weakened/malformed bone structure)​
* Reproductive Problems​ Vitamin K​* Vitamin K is essential for the maintenance of normal​ blood coagulation, and is necessary for the formation​ of prothrombin which is involved in the blood clotting​ process.​ Symptoms and conditions of Vitamin K deficiency:​* Excessive bleeding​ Hemorrhagic Syndrome​* (Large hemorrhages under​
skin, blood in urates from intestinal tract and abnormal breathing).

There are numerous other vitamins which boost the immune system and aid in recovery from stress birds face throughout their lives. So supplementing birds young and old, under stress from weather, or recovering from illness will help them live longer, more comfortable lives.


----------

